# Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?



## alcCapone (9. Januar 2006)

Hi zusammen.

Nach nun schon längerem (naja) Lesen & Posten hier, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Name JENZI kaum fällt.

Ich verwende an Jenzi-Produkten diverses Gummigetier, Spinnerbaits und vor allem eine monofile Dega-Schnur (Name nicht parat), die nach längerem Testen nun meine absolute Lieblings-Mono ist (seeehr weich, liegt super auf der Rolle, trotzdem Dehnungsarm).

Wenn man sich überlegt, wie dick der Jenzi-Katalog ist, insbesondere auch das Ruten-/Rollenprogramm (kein Vergleich mit Shimano, is klar) , so wundert mich einfach, wie selten der Name fällt.

Gründe, Meinungen oder wenigstens ein Abstimm-Klick? #6

Christian


----------



## Abramis_brama (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Moin!
Das einzige von Jenzi das ich besitze ist ne feine Jenzi Whisper Spinnrute, und die is absolut top. Hab schon viele ausprobiert, aber die geb ich nimmer her!:m 

Gruß Sven


----------



## esox_105 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Hallo,

ich habe von Jenzi die Huntingdon PR II in 13 ft und 2,25-2,50 lbs, das ist ne Tele-Karpfenrute, die nehme ich zum Hechtangeln. Schöne leichte Rute mit super Wurfeigenschaften.


----------



## ug7t (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Hi,

ich hab eine Jenzi Feederrute. Die habe ich allerdings nicht gekauft, sondern mal von meinem Händler geschenkt bekommen. Da ich den Ladenpreis nicht kenne, weiss ich nicht ob sie ein Schnäppchen ist oder nicht. Mir gefält sie zumindest.

Ich hab ansonsten aber selten was von Jenzi gesehen, ausser Räuchergewürz und anderen Kleinkram, vielleicht auch eine Grund für die geringe Verbreitung?

gruesse


----------



## tidecutter (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

kenne jenzi nur so als zubehörhersteller irgendwie. vorfächer, haken usw.
weiß nicht mal, ob die überhaupt ruten oder rollen bauen! hoffe, daß ist nicht schlimm.;+ |kopfkrat 

hab weder schlechte noch irgendwelche positiven erfahrungen gemacht. ein pauschales urteil zum kaufen ja oder nein kann ich nicht geben.|bla:


----------



## alcCapone (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*



			
				tidecutter schrieb:
			
		

> hab weder schlechte noch irgendwelche positiven erfahrungen gemacht. ein pauschales urteil zum kaufen ja oder nein kann ich nicht geben.|bla:


Is ja nicht so, dass ich 'ne Kaufempfehlung will. Möchte ja nur mal hören, wer JENZI überhaupt kennt bzw. Produkte von denen benutzt; deswegen die Umfrage. 


			
				tidecutter schrieb:
			
		

> weiß nicht mal, ob die überhaupt ruten oder rollen bauen! hoffe, daß ist nicht schlimm.;+ |kopfkrat


Auch das is nicht schlimm... deswegen frag' ich ja. In meinem Lieblingsangelladen (groß!) ist ca. die Hälfte (hmm...) aller Produkte von JENZI. Daher bin ich jetzt schon seit längerem mit der Marke konfrontiert und wunderte mich, wieso man so wenig von ihr hört.|kopfkrat 
Die haben Ruten, Rollen, Köder (Gummi, Blech, Holz, Spinnerbaits... die gibts hier ja nicht im Überfluss), Posen, Haken, div. Kleinzeug, und ein seeehr umfangreiches Meeresprogramm (Norwegen).


----------



## norgepeitscher (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

ab und an mal nen paar zubehörteile,vorfächer,wirbel etc....ruten und rollen bisher noch nie!!!


----------



## Veit (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Habe mit Jenzi eigentlich bislang nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Gerade das Zubehör ist eigentlich immer gut verarbeitet und von ordentlicher Qualiät. Besonders zufrieden bin ich mit den fertig gebunden Vorfachhaken, den 7mal7 Stahlvorfächern und den Blinkern. Außerdem hab ich auch noch ne Matchrute von Jenzi im Keller stehen, die mich auch nie im Stich gelassen hat, obwohl sie nun schon lange nicht mehr im Einsatz war.


----------



## tidecutter (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

schon klar alcCapone.
hab ich auch so verstanden!#h


----------



## alcCapone (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*



			
				tidecutter schrieb:
			
		

> schon klar alcCapone.
> hab ich auch so verstanden!#h



Alles klar #6 

Gerade bei Norwegenfreaks (bin ja leider (noch) keiner) wundert mich das. In JENZIs ca. 200 Seiten-dicken Katalog sind ca. 1/3 DEGA-Norwegenprodukte (Ruten, Rollen, Schnur, Pilker & Beifänger zuhauf, ...).

Aber auch bei den bekanntesten Online-Angel-Shops taucht Jenzi allerhöchstens beim Zubehör auf... tscha... evtl. legen die mehr Wert auf Präsens in Angelläden. 
(Ich mein die, die nicht aus 0en und 1en bestehen. |kopfkrat )


----------



## Seebaer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Hallo

ein kleinerer Angelladen in der Nähe hat Produkte von Jenzi. 

Finde sie sind nicht schlecht, gehe aber meist in einen größeren Geschäft wie Gerlinger oder Schirmer zwecks der größeren Auswahl.


----------



## Freizeitfischer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

hallo, 

ich bin mit den gebundenen Haken (Wurmhaken) von Jenzi sehr zufrieden. Die haben auch ein tolles Posenprogramm aus dem ich mir schon einige Waggler besorgt habe. Die sind wirklich alle sauber verarbeitet und top lackiert!!


gruß Uwe


----------



## Darry (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Das FlexiWire Stahlvorfach von JENZI hat einen super Eindruck auf mich gemacht und ebenso die Kleinteile (Wirbel, Haken, etc.)#6 
Kenne den Katalog auch und war das erste mal auch ziemlich beeindruckt was die so alles anbieten - was man selten (bei uns zumindest) zu sehen bekommt. Mein Dealer hatte bis vor einem Jahr noch ziemlich viele Ruten von denen im Programm, das neue Programm nicht mehr#c 
Hatte auch mal ne Rute "Viplex Green Spin 30-60g, 2,40m" als "Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenrute gekauft" - nach einer Woche ohne mit zu fischen habe ich Sie wieder zurückgebracht und mir ne GREYS geholt. Irgendwie konnte ich mich nicht mit dem Teil anfreunden - keine Ahnung warum#c


----------



## Holger (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Über Ruten und Rollen von JENZI wusste ich bis dato auch nix. Interessant, aber man ist seinem Tackle Dealer auch immer schutzlos ausgeliefert. Und in seinem Laden werden diese Ruten (leider) nicht verkauft.

Im Moment kaufe ich genau ein JENZI Produkt regelmäßig, das sind die hier bereitsgenannten 7x7 Vorfächer. Derart weich, das es einem die Sprache verschlägt. Dazu aber sehr widerstandsfähig, und der Preis ist top....Die Dinger möchte ich nicht mehr missen.

Ansonsten kaufe ich hin & wieder diverse Kleinteile, nicht weiter erwähnenswert.


----------



## chub24 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Hallo

Also ich hab die Premium Haken.
Die Premium Karpfenhaken sind die besten von den gebundenen Vorfächern . finde ich.

Auch die Stahlvorfächer sind nicht schlecht. Nehm aber doch lieber mein Flexonit.


----------



## trixi-v-h (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Kenne Jenzi nur vom Zubehör,wenngleich ich schon den kompletten Katalog gesehen habe und die ein grosses Programm fahren. In letzter Zeit sind mir miserable Vorfachhaken untergekommen,welche ohne grossen Widerstand rissen. Bei 0,25mm Schurstärke wohlgemerkt. Greife da lieber wieder zu den Cormoran Häkchen. Das Posensortiment ist bei denen riesig und auch von recht guter Qualität. Mein persönliches Fazit man kann einiges verwenden aber halt nicht alles,wie bei allen anderen Herstellern auch.


----------



## Destrudo (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Ich habe eine 3,90m Jenzi Whisper Live Bombarde (Sbirolino) seit heute- mal sehen, was die Fische so sagen... 

Die Rute ist schön verarbeitet, leicht und gut ausbalanciert -zumindest ist das mein Wohnzimmereindruck.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Schön, schön. . . . 

:m


----------



## wacko (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Normal schau ich Jenzi nichtmal mim Arsch an. Die neue Whisper Live DS Rute (0-15g) ist aber derbe geil... MEINS!!!


----------



## Bassey (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Nachdem vor nem Jahr jemand den Fred wieder hochholen musste, nachdem er schon 3 Jahre ruhte, ist es nun nach weiterer einjähriger Pause wieder geschehen... Mit so Freds ist das wie mit Nonnenschlüpfern, besser da lassen wo sie sind ^^


----------



## padotcom (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Warum? Es wird doch bei jeder 2. Frage hier gepredigt, die Suchfunktion zu benutzen. Nun hat es scheinbar mal einer getan und wieder gibts auf die Mütze. #d


----------



## TRANSformator (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*



padotcom schrieb:


> Warum? Es wird doch bei jeder 2. Frage hier gepredigt, die Suchfunktion zu benutzen. Nun hat es scheinbar mal einer getan und wieder gibts auf die Mütze. #d



Absolut korrekt, dazu fällt mir das Stichwort "Doppelmoral" ein, weil ich es grad in nem anderen Thread gelesen habe.#h


----------



## HAUSBOOT (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Habe einen Anglerfreund,der Testfischer bei Jenzi ist,von dem kann ich immer Testsachen zu ca. 1/3 vom Neupreis.Im schnitt 6 mal verwendet,dann macht Er einen Bericht,und Ware geht als Bezahlung in Sein Eigentum über.

LG HAUSBOOT


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Dann kannst du mir doch sicherlich günstig `ne Rute besorgen?



:q:q|wavey:


----------



## Destrudo (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

@Bassey:

Es gibt sicherlich Themen, die nicht unentwegt aufgewärmt werden müssen, dieser hier ist aber "zeitlos" würde ich sagen. Da muß man sich nicht aufregen und mit irgendwelchen Höschen vergleichen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Eigentlich ehlt noch ein Punkt in deiner Umfrage...

4. Kenn ich, bin nicht sehr begeistert, kaufe aber TROTZDEM (wenn auch wenige) Sachen...

Ohne mir gleich wieder "Haue" abzuholen hier mal MEINE Meinung: Kleinteile wie z.b. Gummifische kaufe ich auch von Jenzi, alles andere wie z.b. den "Spöket" nachbau , Wobbler, Blinker, Wirbel, Schnur ect kommt bei mir von DIESER Firma nicht in die Tasche.
Mit Ruten halte ich mich mit Meinungen zurück, habe seit meinen Enttäuschungen vom "Kleinkram" keine Rute von denen angefasst...
Und das BellyBoat von denen kann ICH höchsten "Suizid-Gefärdeten" Ostseeanglern ans Herz legen.Habe LIVE 3 Boat´s von Jenzi im Einsatz auf der Ostsee abkacken" sehen....


Also für mich absolut NIX...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*



> *Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*



kurz und knapp: ich nicht

un tschüss


----------



## Petterson (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Kleinkram hab ich schon von Jenzi, und ich merk ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied zu anderen Marken (sicher gibt`s da Ausnahmen, z.B. find ich, dass der EffZett von DAM oder der original Mepps besser laufen als die meisten mir bekannten Nachbauten). Aber in der kommenden Saison werde ich erstmalig eine Jenzi-Rute fischen, und die ist tadellos sauber verarbeitet; ich habe sie unter vielen anderen "Mitbewerbern" ausgesucht, weil sie das für meine Zwecke beste Verhältnis von Länge, Wurfgewicht, Aktion, Eigengewicht mit Gewichtsverteilung, Ausstattung usw hatte (und das zu nem absolut vernünftigen Preis). 
Überflüssig finde ich diesen Trööt übrigens schon deswegen nicht, weil man mit der Suchfunktion bei der Eingabe "Jenzi" eh kaum was findet!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Ich habe von denen die Mitsuki Jerke.

Diese Serie (ich hatte alle in der Hand) fällt positiv ins Auge.
Die Ruten sind recht schnell, sehr leicht und auch optisch gelungen. Die würde ich wieder kaufen.#6

Die Rollen sind Müll.:v

Kleinkram ist OK.#6



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Hätte ich fast vergessen.

Eine super Schnur haben die auch im Programm.

Dega Centron.#6

Wirft sich gut. Kringelt kaum (Memory). Kaum Abrieb.
Dafür#6



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Irgendwas werde ich auch von denen haben, zwar keine Ahnung was, aber wen ich im Keller lange suche werde ich schon was finden...


----------



## TRANSformator (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Ich benutze übrigens auch das Rollenfett von Jenzi. Und zwar, weil es anders ist als z.B. das Penn oder das Quantum Fett. Die Konsistenz des Jenzi-Fettes ist dicker und je nach Einsatzzweck  und Rollentyp kann ich ein etwas festeres Fett gut gebrauchen. Auch bei Rollen, bei denen ich fürs Getriebe z.B. Penn oder Quantum nutze, kommt das dickere Jenzi z.B. zum Abdichten des Schnurlaufröllchens oder zum seitlichen Abdichten der Kugellager zum Einsatz.

Gruß


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Ich habe auf der Messe die Vertikal und Dropshot Ruten von denen gesehen  :l.


Allein das reichte schon, daß ich demnächst wohl auch Jenzi Produkte vertreiben werde...


----------



## yassin (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

hey
fische die Jenzi Mitsuki spinne
und die Artini Feederrute
bin mit beidem sehr zufrieden, sind aber auch die einzigsten sachen die ich von denen hab.


----------



## weserwaller (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Jenzi hat das beste in Deutschland verfügbare Eisangelprogramm.


----------



## magic feeder (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

ich kaufe von jenzi nur kleinteile....bin damit aber zufrieden


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*



bertwert6 schrieb:


> Googel doch einfach mal nach editiert


 
Bist Du Boardpartner, oder warum machst Du Werbung für Dich? |bigeyes


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Hat doch auch ohne Kosten jetzt sein Ziel erreicht #d|uhoh:

jaja, versuch macht kluch...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Hat doch auch ohne Kosten jetzt sein Ziel erreicht #d|uhoh:
> 
> jaja, versuch macht kluch...


 
Ist gleich weg.....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

:m:m:m
Nicht zahlen wollen aber Vorteile nutzen 
#d#d#d:v


----------



## erT (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

...mal so an alle, die beim ruten/rollenkauf eine jenzi zum vergleich hatten:
wie sind denn die preise von jenzi im direkten vergleich?

achso...
...google doch mal nach angelbert!


----------



## hasenzahn (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Also ich habe auch zwei oder drei Jenzirollen und bin mit zweien jedenfalls sehr zufriedn. Die eine hatte das Problem das die Schnur sich im Shcnurlaufröllchen immer mal wieder verklemmte. Ansonsten eigentlich gute Rollen, ich würde sagen Preis-Leistung stimmt und steht anderen Markenrollen in nichts nach. Ich verwende auch viel Kleinkram von Jenzi, vor allem die Flachstahlwumrhaken sind richtig gut. Brassen und Aal sitzen sicher, die Vorfächer halten und was ich bislang so an Ruten gesehen habe ist das nicht so übel.

Darf hier heute jeder für sich Werbung machen?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Nein dürfen nicht, aber:

Schonmal nach "alibert" gegoogelt *|peinlich*


----------



## hasenzahn (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Nö, keine Lust.


----------



## bertwert6 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Sorry
habe wahrscheinlich nur zu voreilig auf eine Frage reagiert und nicht bedacht das ich hier einigen Leuten auf die Füße trete.Hier wird geschrieben würde diese ins Programm aufnehmen.Weiterhin werden dann von jemandem Produkte runtergemacht und hiermit bezeifele ich dann das dies seine Richtigkeit hat.Zu dem Zitat (Nicht zahlen wollen aber Vorteile nutzen)kann ich mit Sicherheit behaupten, in meinem Leben schon soviel gezahlt zu haben das manch einer da nicht mehr herankommt.
Hier jedoch nochmal:
Sorry ich wollte keinem ne Schnitte Brot wegnehmen
Gruß Bert


----------



## Ein_Angler (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Jenzi hat einige teilweise sehr gute und spottbillige Artikel. Die Posen/Sbirolinos sind sehr gut, genauso Wirbel und so ein Gedöns, die Quetschhülsen sind auch unschlagbar im Preis.


----------



## Sterni01 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Ich denke, Jenzi fährt die ,,Billigschiene,, , und das ist eher nicht mein Fall.

Trotzdem habe ich etwas von Denen, was ich auch nicht missen möchte !
(eine Aquariumpumpe)


----------



## bazawe (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Ich habe ein paar Blinker, ähnlich dem ABU-Toby, von Jenzi die wirklich sehr gut auf Seeforelle funzen.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Petterson (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich denke, Jenzi fährt die ,,Billigschiene,,
> 
> DAM fährt die auch, und Balzer sowieso; und auch Daiwa, Shimano und Berkley haben ihre "Niedrigpreisproduktlinien". Frage ist doch eher, was ich zum jeweiligen Preis erwarte! Wenn ich meinetwegen 80€ für ne Rute ausgeben will, kann ich keine Antares erwarten, aber Jenzi hat in der Preiskategorie wirklich vernünftiges (und auch ästhetisch sehr ansprechendes) Material, mit dem das Angeln Spaß macht, ohne dass mir die Mutter meiner Kinder ein schlechtes Gewissen machen müsste, weil die kommenden Geburtstage mal wieder bescheidener ausfallen.
> 
> Ich würd daher erst mal das das Gerät, das ich kaufen will (und mir leisten kann) anschauen, bevor ich das Label ansehe oder sogar davon meinen Kauf abhängig mache!


----------



## erT (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Vor Allem würde ich mal behaupten, dass nicht jede Firma auch jedes ihrer Produkte selbst produziert. Mit Sicherheit findet man die selbe Schnur mit z.b. JENZI Aufdruck auch auf Spulen wo z.b. DAM draufsteht. Ich wette mindestens 2 Nasenhaare, dass so mancher eine DAM Schnur in den Müll schmiss, um sich das gleiche Produkt unwissend von Shimano zu kaufen...was ja viel geiler ist. Steht ja voll Shimano drauf!
Und erst recht bei Wirbel und co. Fast alles was zum Durchschnittspreis erhältlich ist, ist vermutlich ein und das Selbe Material - evtl vom selben Lieferanten - und zusätzlich genauso, oder sehr ähnlich verbastelt.
Ich glaub es macht zu 60% keinen Unterschied, ob ich 1€, oder 3€ für ein Päckchen Wirbel bezahle. Erst bei Allem was drüber liegt, bekomme ich wirklich was 'Anderes'.


----------



## mlkzander (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

erT hat es ziemlich treffend beschrieben, ich habe einiges von Jenzi und bin mehr als zufrieden damit, so auch meine Wallerruten, die 400€/stk. hätten kosten sollen - das zum thema jenzi=billig
die haben wie schon erwähnt wie jeder hersteller: 
billiges zeugs was trotzdem taugt 
billiges zeugs was nichts taugt
teures zeugs was trotzdem nicht staugt
teures zeug was überragend ist


----------



## Bubu63 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Kleinteile von Jenzi hat wohl nach einiger Zeit jeder mal in seiner Kiste. Auch das Hochseeangelprogramm ist gut. In diesem Jahr aber habe ich auf der Messe Duisburg auch noch ein paar traumschöne Spinnruten gesehen, hießen "Horizon" und lagen super in der Hand. Auch andere gezeigte auf dem Stand gezeigte Ruten machten einen Top-Eindruck. Und Jenzi scheint ja nun auch noch bezahlbar.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Lostparadise (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Ich hatte als Jungangler sehr viel von Jenzi, da es recht günstig war...

Aber jetzt brauch ich es nicht mehr :q


----------



## jongens (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*



erT schrieb:


> Vor Allem würde ich mal behaupten, dass nicht jede Firma auch jedes ihrer Produkte selbst produziert. Mit Sicherheit findet man die selbe Schnur mit z.b. JENZI Aufdruck auch auf Spulen wo z.b. DAM draufsteht. Ich wette mindestens 2 Nasenhaare, dass so mancher eine DAM Schnur in den Müll schmiss, um sich das gleiche Produkt unwissend von Shimano zu kaufen...was ja viel geiler ist. Steht ja voll Shimano drauf!
> Und erst recht bei Wirbel und co. Fast alles was zum Durchschnittspreis erhältlich ist, ist vermutlich ein und das Selbe Material - evtl vom selben Lieferanten - und zusätzlich genauso, oder sehr ähnlich verbastelt.
> Ich glaub es macht zu 60% keinen Unterschied, ob ich 1€, oder 3€ für ein Päckchen Wirbel bezahle. Erst bei Allem was drüber liegt, bekomme ich wirklich was 'Anderes'.




Das ist schon ein guter Ansatz den ich weiterführen möchte. Es ist doch so das diese sogenaten "Billigmarken" in jedem Preissigment Produkte Anbieten wo für jeden was dabei ist,vom Jungfischer bis zum selbsternannten Profi.Bei einer Großen Auswahl an Produkten kann sich schneller ein Fehler ein schleichen als bei einem hochpreisig überschaubarem Produktsortimen.Vondaher würde ich diese "Billigfirmen" nicht verurteilen,weil sie günstige Produkte anbieten,sondern ich bin Froh das es sie gibt! Die Nanoflex Rute von DAM wäre als Anfänger für mich die erste Wahl für den Preis und die New Dimension Serie kann es mit jeder Shimano aufnehemen!


----------



## vermesser (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*

Eben, mein Händler meinte letztens, daß sowieso alle Rollen mittlerweile aus 2 oder 3 Werken in China kommen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Eben, mein Händler meinte letztens, daß sowieso alle Rollen mittlerweile aus 2 oder 3 Werken in China kommen...


 
So unrecht hat er da nicht.
Ich kenne zb. drei Rollenhersteller. Shimano, Daiwa und Okuma. Mehr kenne ich nicht.
Hauptsächlich Okuma produziert wohl für sehr viele Firmen....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer verwendet JENZI-Produkte?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> So unrecht hat er da nicht.
> ...
> Hauptsächlich Okuma produziert wohl für sehr viele Firmen....



Das ist vollkommen richtig und die produzieren wirklich was du willst.
Wenn man die beauftragt ne Rolle zu fertigen, die absolut Schrott ist dann machen die das genauso, wie sie ne Rolle fertigen, die erste Sahne ist.
Okuma ist sehr kundenorientiert und nur Endverbraucherorientiert wenn es um Rollen geht, die ihr Label tragen#6, eben typisch japanisch.


----------

